# HALLOWEEN TUT - Egyptian goddess



## SQUALID (Oct 22, 2009)

_Here's my second halloween tutorial! This time I'm doing an Egyptian goddess. As you might understand, Egyptian goddesses aren't stingy with the golden shimmer, so I guess you'll have to count with a lot of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This look is quite easy but still super striking!_










_1. Do your base, but no powder. Are you pale as me, you
can use a foundation that is a shade too dark. Make sure
that you cover your neck and chest too!_








_2. Mix a translucent powder, a brown and a shimmery shadow
of your choice, that works as a bronzer on your skin tone.
My shadows are *Cornerstone* and *Desert Moon* from *MAD*._








_After mixing it should look like this._








_3. Apply heavily on your face, neck and chest._








_4. Put a thick layer of powder under your eyes
to easily get rid of any fallouts._








_5. Paint a bronzy base all over your eyelids, up to the brow.
I've used *MAD Minerals *creme eyeshadow *Bronze Frost*._








_6. Put a gold shimmery shadow on top of the creme shadow. I
chose the apricot shimmering *Desert Moon* from *MAD Minerals*._








_7. Put a darker shadow in the crease and under the brow
on the inner corner. This is *Antique* from *MAD Minerals.*_








_8. Brush the powder off your cheeks and blend the eye make
up thoroughly with a big blush brush to make it seamless.
The eye make up should look soft and evenly applied._








_9. Put a dark bronzer under your cheekbones and in the
temples. I used *Sunkiss* from *Earth Goddess Minerals*._








_10. Put the same bronzer __along the hairline, mostly
on the outer "corners" of your forehead.
_







_11. Carefully place a red blush on your cheeks. I
used *East* from *Make Up Store.*_








_12. Now do another layer of the powder you just mixed all
over the face and neck to get even more of that shimmer._








_13. Eyepencil time! fill your lashline and waterline in._








_14. Also line your top lid. Do a low placed wing._








_15. Make those small tips in your inner corners._







_16. Blend the lines with a stiff brush with black eyeshadow on._








_17. Do your lashes and brows._








_18. Put a lipstick of your choice on. I chose the golden
pink one called *Morph* from *MAD Minerals*._







_Done!_


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for the tut.!  You simply look AMAZING!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow!!! This is soooo beautiful! Your looks are always awesome! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## fintia (Oct 24, 2009)

gorg!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 24, 2009)

This looks is stunning! I love how detailed this tutorial is, great job!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 1, 2009)

u look like a run way model


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 1, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 3, 2009)

simply gorgeous! thanks for sharing!


----------

